# stylewriter 1200 printing problems



## perrysupport (Sep 8, 1999)

I just bought an ink cartridge as I usually do when ink runs out however there is still no ink. It seems like its working properly just no ink. Any help would be appreciated. Many thanks, Perry


----------



## Catherine (Feb 26, 2000)

At this link:
http://www.gis.at/infoalley/0595/15/stylewriter.html

I found (and much more):

Remove the ink cardridge from the printer.

Verify that the tape used during shipping has been removed from the cartridge.

Manually clean the cartridge if necessary by covering the ink jets with a wet cloth or paper towel and shaking the cartridge.

Reinsert the ink cartridge.

Generate a test page.

If the printer still does not properly print a test page, replace the ink cartridge. 
Generate another test page.


----------

